

Goodbye Yahoo, Hello Bootstrap and Backbone. - jrussbowman
http://company.unscatter.com/post/20786522334/goodbye-yahoo-hello-bootstrap-and-backbone

======
bitboxer
Sorry, but your site has serious problems. Just adding Bootstrap without any
knowledge of at least some basic designs does you no good.

For example:

* The text is wider than the screen and the scrolling destroys the readability of the text. Even when it would fit the screen, it makes a terrible reading experience

* Apply paddings to the left and right edge of the screen. If the text touches the browser window, it looks ugly and removes focus and call to action on it.

As a final advice: get yourself a copy of Design for Hackers (
[http://bitboxer.de/2012/02/05/design-for-hackers-reverse-
eng...](http://bitboxer.de/2012/02/05/design-for-hackers-reverse-engineering-
beauty/) )

~~~
jrussbowman
Thank you for the advice and the link.

If you don't mind can you tell me what browser you viewed the page and
resolution? I don't have the problem of the text being larger than the screen
but I also tend to use high resolution screens and my browser width is usually
greater than 1000 pixels.

I also admittedly haven't been keeping up with internet explorer or opera
testing. Actually, I don't even have a windows desktop available to me at the
moment.

------
atarian
Perhaps you should stop using Apple products as well since Apple is quite
heavy on patent litigation.

------
tzaman
It seems everyone is saying hello to bootstrap. Too bad very few build
anything memorable upon it.

~~~
andye
My site is pretty cool though:

<http://in.5thvillage.com/> <http://www.5thvillage.com/>

~~~
rometest
looks cool. but there is no way to give feedback or contact.

~~~
andye
:P oh yes, i miss that... will add one soon..

------
ojr
<http://twitter.com> is a nice example of bootstrap of course ;)

------
riffraff
fwiw, on my laptop screen the search box for this blog is straight below the
tumblr buttons, you may want to fix that <http://imgur.com/8i4uG>

~~~
jrussbowman
Thank you for the feedback. I think I'll also have to see about making it
easier for people to get feedback to me as well. Guess I'm going from personal
hobby to trying to at least support users best I can.

